# Carpeting Plant for lower maintenance



## MeWood2 (Apr 12, 2021)

Okay so I am halfway into my first planted tank build and I am still on the ropes as to what carpeting plant I want. 
Leaning toward Crypt Parva but worried it may be too slow growing.
Goal: Lower Maintenance carpeting plant, not necessarily low tech.
Around 200 square inches of carpet. On slope.
Fluval 3.0 Plant light with submerged depths of ~12-18 inches.
Sump filter mechanical/biological 4-5 times turnover per hour.
CO2 with reactor. 
Amazonia soil with ada ferts ( don’t plan on heavy dosing)
Tap PH 7.5-8, KH ~10, with soil and CO2 hoping for lower PH. Will be kept at 76-78 F temp.
Eventually nano fish, neocaridina, Cory and oto.

Tell me what carpeting plants you like and why?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Staurogyne repens is easy to grow.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Dwarf sagittaria,_ S. subulata_. Of all the carpeting species I've tried in my Walstad tanks, this is the only one that has survived long term.


----------



## Bolbi (Jan 19, 2020)

You can also consider _Micranthemum tweediei_ 'Monte Carlo' or _Marsilea crenata _(slow growing but less maintenance).


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

I actually take a different approach and highly recommend Echinodorus parviflorus tropica. It is a fairly small but broad sword plant that grows 1ish inch tall - shorter than dwarf sag. Really nice looking plant.


----------



## ronnie (Feb 26, 2021)

I’ve had surprisingly good results with dwarf hair grass even in low tech. Definitely needs decent light, and it did take a long while to spread to my liking, but the results were worth it.

However, I know many others haven’t had the same success as I have without added co2.

But also second Michael’s recommendation of dwarf sag.


----------



## MeWood2 (Apr 12, 2021)

Dwarf Sag. Is an idea. You mention Dwarf Hairgrass, and I have thought about that, with ADA soil, medium light and CO2 I think it would be okay. Any thoughts on Eleocharis “mini”? I have heard it may grow a little slower than DHG but will stay shorter.


----------



## Noahlikesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

Bacopa, moss, or pearlweed


----------

